# One piece Walnut Tele!



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its very rare to find Walnut wide enough to make a Guitar out of.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful piece of walnut.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its 6 Lbs,kinda heavy but if ya want light weight it'll be a kinda bland piece of wood like Basswood or Alder.To each their own.I have seen some beautiful guitars made from Alder and painted.:yes:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

beautiful looking axe Gary!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The grain in that body is incredible Gary. How goes the sales on these guitars? Are you moving any of them? I have to say that I would like to think that, with the quality of your work, people would just eat these things up and they would be flying off the shelf. Once again my friend, you have created another incredible piece of work.
Ken


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is something else. Wonderful work, beautiful wood.

Another great guitar!


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Completely gorgeous wood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is beautiful.

I am curious. That piece looks solid. Is it?

If so, I thought guitars, banjos, etc. had to be hollow for the sound effect.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> That is beautiful.
> 
> I am curious. That piece looks solid. Is it?
> 
> ...


I kinda figured it as solid, as the grain lines up all the way around. It is really awesome. I don't know squat about guitars, but I'm thinkin' that an electric guitar doesn't have to be hollow.












 







.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Most Electric guitars are solid,this one is.They are usually 1-3/4" thick so sometines they make them 1-1/4" , hollow some area's out then put a 1/2" cap on them to make them lighter.Thanks for the kind word's,Gary


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

How much does one of these go for? That is beautiful!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great job of using the grain. Walnut is my favorite to work with. Each piece is a new adventure.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

So what are the demensions of the wood used to make a piece like this?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

17"x14"x 2"


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

I take it you like to do tele's mostly or do you make other bodies as well? like to see a les paul set up like a strat.:laughing: wonderfull choice and use of materials , truely a craftsman.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Another fine job, Itchy. You are definitely right about finding a walnut blank big enough for a single piece. 6 pounds isn't too bad for a body, a little heavy but not remarkably so. I think my barritone with the cedar body, maple top and paduak neck weighs something like 15 pounds. It's a beast, even with the hollow body.

GeorgeC, acoustic guitars etc have hollow bodies, and some electrics do too, but the majority of electrics, and especially telecaster/stratocaster style bodies are solid.


----------

